# Hello Friends



## renudiz (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi everyone 

Hi, My name is Renu Diz I'm 22 from Arlington Massachusetts United States 

I have received a lot of inspiration from these forum's users. So a big thank you to all of you.

Looking forward to things to come, and hope that we can spend valuable time in harmony . Cheers from Renu Diz


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

welcome to the site


----------



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

Welcome to the greatest site on the net! you will get addicted if you haven't found that out already!


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

Welcome...im new as well. This site will be the death of your savings :bigok:


----------



## jayoung08 (Mar 23, 2010)

*New as well*



Injected said:


> Welcome...im new as well. This site will be the death of your savings :bigok:



:haha: Your not kidding. It's been a real :nutkick: to my savings.


----------



## hooliganhodgie (Mar 15, 2010)

ya, but worth every penny. You can't put a price tag on fun!:rockn:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Welcome, Renu Diz.
uh oh my license has expired! i gotta renu diz befo i go to jail y0!


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

haha! ^^^


----------



## jayoung08 (Mar 23, 2010)

phreebsd said:


> Welcome, Renu Diz.
> uh oh my license has expired! i gotta renu diz befo i go to jail y0!


:haha:That Brute of yours is larger than some smart cars. So when they cross the line of being an ATV to being a monster are you required to have a driver's license?:thinking:


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

welcome to MIMB,.... Glad ta have ya here:rockn:


----------



## BF750FI (Oct 25, 2009)

welcome to the site, this is the best mudding form arround. Good people!


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

welcome to the worst place your bank account has ever found..lol... trust me


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

:welcome:


----------



## seth5208 (Mar 20, 2010)

my bank loved me after finding this site(atv loan lol) my saving accounted hated me lol(everything on the brute lol) but glad to get another member!!:rockn:


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

Welcome!


----------

